# Paracord for rigging?



## Noramac (Dec 31, 2011)

I've got some 1/8" paracord sitting around, and I wanted to donate it to my high school so that they could use it for tying off lines and such. Is this a good rope to use for tying off lines? My concern is that the Prussik is a friction knot, and the paracord doesn't have very much surface area, so it's holding power will be substantially reduced. Any thoughts?


----------



## MPowers (Jan 1, 2012)

It is not a suitable product for that use.


----------



## Footer (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep it in your hiking kit. That stuff is horrid for stage use. Very useful on the trail.... but leave it there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shiben (Jan 1, 2012)

Noramac said:


> I've got some 1/8" paracord sitting around, and I wanted to donate it to my high school so that they could use it for tying off lines and such. Is this a good rope to use for tying off lines? My concern is that the Prussik is a friction knot, and the paracord doesn't have very much surface area, so it's holding power will be substantially reduced. Any thoughts?


 
Why would you voluntarily give up your stash of paracord? Make yourself a nice survival bracelet or bundle it up. Its useless for the stage, but its excellent for home use, makeshift clothesline, holding a door open while moving, holding other crap together while you move your stuff, tying up that annoying kid at the party, etc.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't use anything smaller than 3/8" rope to tie off a line. Keep it for yourself.


----------



## Teber (Jan 5, 2012)

if you want to get rid of it and donate it to the high school, give it to the band, they can use it to re-string marimbas, vibraphones, xylophones, and other percussion instruments


----------

